# January birds



## Terry D (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a few recent pics.

First, a slate colored junco




Then my little friend, a downy woodpecker female



Dawn at the suet block



The last three are all of a red-bellied woodpecker. He was keeping a close eye on me.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 30, 2017)

Love these, Terry.. me and my mom used to watch the birds each morning, during the winter.. that was our time together, we had coffee and sat at her kitchen table and watched the birds... your beautiful photos reminded me of those memories... I had forgotten the simple joy of those moments.... today, I will feed the birds and remember her... thank you...


----------



## Terry D (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm glad I could bring back some good memories, Fire. To me that's one of photography's greatest gifts.


----------



## TKent (Jan 30, 2017)

Those are wonderful!! I love that downy woodpecker. Just gorgeous!!  We can't have bird feeders due to the bears. Apparently, they even come out sometimes during winter here so it just isn't worth putting my doggies at risk.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 30, 2017)

And I thought the squirrels were a nuisance.


----------



## John_O (Feb 1, 2017)

Great shots Terry.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 1, 2017)

Some great pictures Terry! Nice captures!


----------



## LeeC (Feb 1, 2017)

Missed these earlier, not coming by often enough. Nice


----------

